# Netscape.



## arnisador (Oct 8, 2002)

Older versions of Netscape will have problems with the updated software. These versions are no longer supported by the authors of the forum's software. We regret the inconvenience.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 8, 2002)

Ive gotten a couple of reports that there have been problems viewing the forum since the last updates were installed this past weekend. As far as we can determine, those members using older engine Netscape browsers are the only ones effected.  I've been unable to recreate the issues using IE 5.x or 6.x, Netscape 6x or 7x, or Opera 6.x.  I've also run the code thru several checkers and found nothing to account for the problems.

Officially, vB codes for Internet Explorer as that is the dominent browser at the moment.  Unfortunately, theres not much I can do other than suggest upgrading to either Netscape 7 or Opera 6 (for those who wish to avoid Micro$oft) or the latest version of IE available for your system.

Given that about 30-40% of our traffic is from Netscape users, I take this very seriously, and am very sorry for the inconvenience it causes our members.

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 8, 2002)

Kaith et al,

I have this problem. sorry for the ICQ.
I get get to all of the pages except teh main page. Only the first page has the problem.
Just giving data as feedback not complaining. So, maybe yuo can figure it out.  

Have a great day

Rich
:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 8, 2002)

ok...hopefully things are better now....

I've been manually re-entering the code to all modifications applied to the main page... there were many changes in the underlying templates in the recent update that got all tangled up.

I'm able to see everything ok using Netscape 4.8.  If you are using an older 4.x netscape browser and still experiencing problems, please update to 4.8 or later.  

Thank you.

:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 8, 2002)

Mozilla 1.1 and 1.0 are handling it fine, just an FYI


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 8, 2002)

Cool.  I'll have to remember to add those to the test-suite of browsers.  Thanks for the heads up.

Narrowing it down to the main page helped locate the issues... After considerable hair pulling, it turns out to be a couple of broken bits.  >_<  Everything is template driven, and some of the templates were changed.  This caused the older and stricter browsers to 'break', whereas the newer ones are more forgiving to hiccups in the code.

I've added a couple of older browsers to the test-suite so we hopefully avoid this in the future.

Many apologies for the hiccups.  

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 9, 2002)

Thanks for fixing this! Now I can use MartialTalk from work again. You've saved me from having to work at work!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 9, 2002)

I am using Communicator 4.78 and it works fine now, for me.

Thanks

Rich
 :asian:


----------

